# Gasit Or Gaslow



## Joker7 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi and good morning,

Can I have some feed-back from anyone that is using Gasit or Gaslow? Look pretty much the same product as far as I can tell, with the only difference being the name, colour and price. Off to wander around Europe in the summer so thinking it would be a good time to swap over to refillable so any tips are most welcome.

Chris


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 26, 2015)

*Gasit or Gaslow...No matter*



Joker7 said:


> Hi and good morning,
> 
> Can I have some feed-back from anyone that is using Gasit or Gaslow? Look pretty much the same product as far as I can tell, with the only difference being the name, colour and price. Off to wander around Europe in the summer so thinking it would be a good time to swap over to refillable so any tips are most welcome.
> 
> Chris



I went for gasit but As you say not much in it
See my post on Delicagirl's post for more detail


----------



## John H (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi

We use Gaslow and are extremely pleased with it - but I don't think there is much difference between the two. I'd suggest that you go for the one that has a dealer nearest to you - for purposes of servicing, modification etc.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 26, 2015)

Either. Go for nearest installer with accreditation.


----------



## Val54 (Jan 26, 2015)

We've used Gaslow and Alugas and as the other posts indicate, there isn't a lot of difference. We went for Alugas for weight saving and more reliable metering, and Autogas are very good to deal with. One other thing, make sure you fit an external filling point.
Dave


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 26, 2015)

*Gasit*

Hi  Joker,

I have had the Gasit for  two years and I am very pleased with it.I just have the one 6kg bottle at the moment with the filler on the top and also carry a 6kg Calorlite alongside.I got mine with the discount with Wild camping and had a set of continental adaptors at the same time,I find it's best to run the Gasit tank most of the time and just change to the Calor if I get caught out but change back as soon as I can. We ran for three months in Europe last year like that and only had one problem with a fill up at a LPG station but I think that was my fault not connecting it right,apart from that I am very pleased with this set up it has saved money and paid for itself already.
A 6kg Calorlite is about £22 and a 6kg LPG fill up is about 8-9 Euros.We have talked about going to a fully fitted twin bottle system with the filler in the side of the van but don't see a reason to go that way yet and of course if we sell the van we can just take out the Gasit Bottle and replace it with the Spare Calorlite that sits in the garage,Good luck.

Regards Snowbirds.:cool1::dance: 





Joker7 said:


> Hi and good morning,
> 
> Can I have some feed-back from anyone that is using Gasit or Gaslow? Look pretty much the same product as far as I can tell, with the only difference being the name, colour and price. Off to wander around Europe in the summer so thinking it would be a good time to swap over to refillable so any tips are most welcased withome.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Mullsy (Jan 26, 2015)

We went for the twin bottle manual switch over from Gasit.Couldn't fault the service.I ordered a pipe too short,phoned up and had the replacement next day.


----------



## Joker7 (Jan 26, 2015)

snowbirds said:


> I got mine with the discount with Wild camping




Please tell me more about this discount as the cheapist I have found is Autogas 2000 .

Chris


----------



## MykCamper (Jan 26, 2015)

*Gas it for me!*

Installed a GAS IT, last year, before heading for Spain, absolutely brilliant, delivered next day, easy to install, comes with a leak tester, plus a complete set of quality solid brass, European adapters which I have had no problems with using.
The inline filers protect the regulator and can be easily cleaned.
They are easy to contact during working hours and very helpful.
And the Big plus for me was that it was nearly half the cost of the equivalent Gas low system.
I went for the ' In locker fill' option as I didn't fancy cutting into my brand new bodywork and that has not given me any problems when refilling.
Hope this helps?


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 26, 2015)

I've used my Gas-it for over three years and it's well and truly paid for itself!!

Great people to deal with and loads of practical help


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 26, 2015)

Joker7 said:


> Hi and good morning,
> 
> Can I have some feed-back from anyone that is using Gasit or Gaslow? Look pretty much the same product as far as I can tell, with the only difference being the name, colour and price. Off to wander around Europe in the summer so thinking it would be a good time to swap over to refillable so any tips are most welcome.
> 
> Chris



It's not difficult to install your own, with an outside filler: mine took just over an hour.
John
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...w-filler-diy-installation-hymer-starline.html


----------



## iampatman (Jan 26, 2015)

I had a Gaslow system fitted with two 11kg aluminium bottles. Bought the various European adaptors and never had a problem. Very convenient and easy to fill up with external filler. 
Pat


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Jan 26, 2015)

Consider an underslung bulk tank.
I've had the lot.
I now have the best. 60L underslung tank.
Probably depends on what kind of van you have. Most A class have plenty of space underneath.


----------



## skirk (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi there,

I fitted a Gas it under slung tank. They were very helpful and easy to contact.


----------



## ducato (Jan 26, 2015)

We have two 11 kg Alugas and can last 28 days or more without trouble.  External filler a must. ☺☺☺


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 26, 2015)

I fitted gasit, couldn't be easier. Much better than messing about with bottles.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 26, 2015)

Another one for Gas It, cannot fault it in anyway and it`s slightly cheaper than Gaslow   :dance:


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 26, 2015)

GasIt are somewhat cheaper than Gaslow and offer either a price discount or a free set of European adapters to Wild Camping members.

I have one of their systems, with which I am very pleased, and their after sales service is excellent.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Jan 26, 2015)

I have two Gaslow 6kg bottles connected together with a T piece, no need for expensive change over valves. I have an on bottle filler, which fills both bottles at the same time. Using Countrywide LPG I have not had any trouble filling up, and only pay 5% VAT because it is only used for cooking and heating! Other than the solar panel, best thing I have fitted on van, no more carrying heavy bottles, and you can just top up whenever, instead of having to wait till Calor bottle was empty.


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 26, 2015)

Another happy Gasit user, dead easy to fit if you have any DIY skills, and pays for itself in no time. My only complaint was they delivered it to fast and my caravan/motorhome hating neighbor had to take in in for me :banana:


----------



## 1807truckman (Jan 26, 2015)

We have two 11Kg Gaslow bottles and in locker filler, never had any problems refilling, it came with European adaptors and everything to fit the system, fills both bottles at once, from empty a cost of around £25, been using it for four years now. One of the best things I've bought for the van.

Graham


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 26, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Gaslow is cheaper ?



Well they weren't a year or so ago ... has that changed?


----------



## Debs (Jan 27, 2015)

Gasit for me, wasn't a member of wildcampers at time of purchase, but I bought from Gasit direct as they were cheapest I could find on tinternet. Much more convenient than having to change bottles.:goodluck:


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Jan 27, 2015)

Gasit
The best on price and sevice


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 27, 2015)

Another Gas it fan here, pays for itself, twin 11kg with automatic changeover, brilliant system!
Ordered by phone at 4pm, arrived at 07.30 next morning! If you know how to hold a spanner, you can fit it yourself, they give you a tube of leak tester with your order. Don't forget to mention that you are a member on here. They will either offer you a cash discount, or give you a couple of continental adaptors free.
Decide first if you have room in your gas locker for the fill valve or whether you want an external filler, remember the filler must be lower than your van floor, in case it ever leaks, you wouldn't want a leak directly into the van!
People at gas it are on hand to help with any questions that you may have, and so any problems can be sorted immediately.

Regards Rog.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Finally score*



RoaminRog said:


> Another Gas it fan here, pays for itself, twin 11kg with automatic changeover, brilliant system!
> Ordered by phone at 4pm, arrived at 07.30 next morning! If you know how to hold a spanner, you can fit it yourself, they give you a tube of leak tester with your order. Don't forget to mention that you are a member on here. They will either offer you a cash discount, or give you a couple of continental adaptors free.
> Decide first if you have room in your gas locker for the fill valve or whether you want an external filler, remember the filler must be lower than your van floor, in case it ever leaks, you wouldn't want a leak directly into the van!
> People at gas it are on hand to help with any questions that you may have, and so any problems can be sorted immediately.
> ...


Gasit. 13. Gaslow 4


----------



## Joker7 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks Guys,
It looks like it will be Gasit - was going for a 11kg bottle but on measuring the locker door I only have 255mm and the 11kg bottle is 304mm diameter. It may have to be 2 6kg bottles which will add a third to the price, Oh well the best laid plans..

Chris


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 27, 2015)

It made I smile it did.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9EXTnXOnwY

and they breed?

Though this looks okay?
http://www.gasit.co.uk/index.php?_a=product&product_id=381


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 27, 2015)

*Dont worry*



Joker7 said:


> Thanks Guys,
> It looks like it will be Gasit - was going for a 11kg bottle but on measuring the locker door I only have 255mm and the 11kg bottle is 304mm diameter. It may have to be 2 6kg bottles which will add a third to the price, Oh well the best laid plans..
> 
> Chris



Will still be Quids in !
AND more convenient


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 27, 2015)

Joker7 said:


> Thanks Guys,
> It looks like it will be Gasit - was going for a 11kg bottle but on measuring the locker door I only have 255mm and the 11kg bottle is 304mm diameter. It may have to be 2 6kg bottles which will add a third to the price, Oh well the best laid plans..
> 
> Chris




Same thing with my locker it`s less than 10mm too small for the 11Kg ones i wanted so i went with 6Kg but i`m still very happy  :dance:


----------



## spigot (Jan 27, 2015)

I've got the best of both worlds, in the gas locker is a Gaslow 6kg  *and* down below is a 20ltr Autogas underslung tank, both filled from one exterior point.

I saved money by not fitting a contents gauge, if the underneath tank should run out, I simply switch over to the Gaslow bottle knowing I've about 3 weeks to top up the system.

If I had a bigger van, I would fit a much larger underslung tank, freeing up the gas locker for other storage, but this is not possible in my small camper.

As others have pointed out, it is important to fit an exterior filler point. Recently, a friend was refused service because his bottles were on view!


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 27, 2015)

spigot said:


> As others have pointed out, it is important to fit an exterior filler point. Recently, a friend was refused service because his bottles were on view!



I have a remote fill point inside the locker and have never had a problem. Don't be too concerned about this.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 27, 2015)

I have the 'in locker' fill system as well, never had a problem yet. If you have a small gas locker, why don't you consider having an underslung tank, and that way you can use your existing locker for extra storage. May be slightly more work, but you will not regret it, it will pay for itself in money saved and with the continental adapters you don't have to wait until your exchangeable bottle runs out, you just fill whenever and wherever you want to, eg. all over Europe. 

Regards Rog.


----------



## Ivory55 (Jan 27, 2015)

We said if and when we had the money we would go for the under slug tank as rog said you can the use the old gas locker for storage. Ideal for dirty bits and bobs.


----------



## Ivory55 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ps, or an outside drinks cabinet for Chris . Haha


----------



## K9d (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm sure that at sometime in the past my Hymer had an underslung tank, because to the left of my gas locker there is a small lockable flap in the skirt that opens onto nothing but I suspect used to be a filling point.
I'm quite tempted to go for a Gasit system and also the diesel/LPG engine conversion, two birds with one stone.


----------



## petermotorhome (Apr 7, 2016)

*gasit*

Gasit for me, just bought 11kg bottle including all fittings for £100 and have just fitted it. Bought off a spot on guy who was changing his van and new one comes with full system, happy days.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Apr 7, 2016)

Just fitted gasit twin 11kg with auto changeover and remote fill point, quality


----------



## pugman (Apr 8, 2016)

*campingaz size!*

i see gaslow now have a campingaz sized bottle. if i wanted to go refillable, i would use one, as my van only has a small gas locker for a 907.


----------



## james1508 (Apr 8, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Just fitted gasit twin 11kg with auto changeover and remote fill point, quality




They are very good and a helpful company . Did my 2 x 6kg 3 years ago and changed the van 3 times reinstalling each time .


----------



## Colinsmiff (Apr 9, 2016)

*Gasit v Gaslow*

Installed the gasit system using their diy kit about 18 months ago and have had no problems at all, was a bit nervous about doing the diy installation but the guys at gasit were very helpful, and if you have basic diy skills, it's fairly easy. I have filled up in France, Belgium, Germany, and Holland as well as the UK using the adaptor kit and have had no problems. Would agree with earlier comments of keeping a spare full Calor gas bottle in your locker for emergencies, can not comment on the Gaslow system as I have no experience of it, but to me appears to be exactly the same as gasit just more expensive.


----------



## Ross (Sep 25, 2017)

*Gasit Discount Code*

Please could I have kindly have the Gasit discount code. I have just bought a my first van and frantically getting it ready for our big trip leaving December! Hence the need to fit Gasit refillable bottles! I have also only just joined this forum so I hope this still qualifies me for the code. I will no doubt be using wildcamping a lot going forward!

many thanks 

Ross


----------



## Admin (Sep 25, 2017)

Ross said:


> Please could I have kindly have the Gasit discount code. I have just bought a my first van and frantically getting it ready for our big trip leaving December! Hence the need to fit Gasit refillable bottles! I have also only just joined this forum so I hope this still qualifies me for the code. I will no doubt be using wildcamping a lot going forward!
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Ross




I would purchase you gas system from GetGas.co.uk it is cheaper for the same gear.


----------



## The laird (Sep 25, 2017)

Ross said:


> Please could I have kindly have the Gasit discount code. I have just bought a my first van and frantically getting it ready for our big trip leaving December! Hence the need to fit Gasit refillable bottles! I have also only just joined this forum so I hope this still qualifies me for the code. I will no doubt be using wildcamping a lot going forward!
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Ross



To obtain discount codes for many items in the forum it applies to full members only.
If I'm not mistaken


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 26, 2017)

Gas it for me every time, installed three years ago, no problems at all.


----------



## The laird (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm recently in gasit ,found a big difference in price comp to calor,can't say about gasllo but happy with gasit


----------

